# خطة السلامة والصحة المهنية فى المشروعات الانشائية



## عمروصلاح (15 فبراير 2010)

أثبتت الاحصائيات العالمية أن أكثر حوادث العمل خطورة وينجم عنها وفيات عديدة هى تلك التى تقع أثناء الاعمال الانشائية وعلى الاخص أثناء العمل على ارتفاعات عالية دون اتخاذ وسائل الوقاية ونظام العمل الآمن.
لذا كان لزاماً فى المشروعات الانشائية المختلفة إعداد خطة للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة ( Health, Safety and Environment Plan ) قبل الشروع فى تنفيذ هذه المشروعات توضح سياسة الشركة المنفذة للمشروع فى مجال السلامة والبيئة طوال مدة التنفيذ وحتى الانتهاء من المشروع وتسليمه للجهة المالكة.

ويجب الا تخلو السياسة العامة للشركة المنفذة والتى ستتضمنها الخطة الاجابة عن الاسئلة التالية :

1- كيف سيتم حماية العنصر البشرى من الحوادث والاصابات حسب كل نشاط؟
2- كيف سيتم حماية المنشآت والممتلكات أثناء التنفيذ ضد الحرائق والانفجارات؟
3- كيف سيتم تدريب العاملين بالمشروع على نظم العمل الآمنة واستخدامات وسائل الوقاية الشخصية؟
4- كيف سيتم التعامل مع الاحداث والمواقف عند الطوارىء؟ ( حوادث – حرائق – انفجارات – فيضانات - الخ)
5- كيف سيتم إدارة السلامة والبيئة؟


هذا وتتضمن خطة السلامة والبيئة النقاط الاساسية التالية:

1- معلومات اساسية عن المشروع ( الموقع الجغرافى - المساحة الكلية – الجيران – المعدات المستخدمة - حجم الاعمال وتكلفتها-اسم المالك-الاستشارى- المقاول الرئيسى-مقاولى الباطن- .. الخ ).

2- التشريعات المحلية والقوانين المتعلقة بالسلامة والصحة والبيئة.

3- تحديد مسئوليات السلامة والصحة والبيئة تجاه مختلف المستويات المنفذة للمشروع:
مدير المشروع- مدير التنفيذ -مهندسى الموقع- مدير السلامة والبيئة -مهندسى السلامة والبيئة - مشرفى السلامة والبيئة -مشرفى التنفيذ- العمال

4- الاجراءات الادارية للسلامة والبيئة التى سيتم إتخاذها أثناء تنفيذ المشروع وهى على سبيل المثال:
فريق السلامة والبيئة- تشكيل لجنة السلامة والبيئة- تقارير الحوادث والاصابات- أحصائيات الحوادث والاصابات- سجلات التدريب

5- موقع مسئولى السلامة والبيئة فى الهيكل التنظيمى للمشروع.

6- التدريب على السلامة والبيئة والوقاية من الحرائق.

7- تحديد الهيئات الرسمية والحكومية المعنية بالسلامة والبيئة والتى قد يتم الرجوع اليها أثناء التنفيذ.

8- التخطيط العلمى السليم والمدروس لموقع المشروع قبل تنفيذ الاعمال وحسب قواعد ومعايير السلامة والبيئة.

9- إعداد رسومات هندسية تبين العناصر المكونة للموقع وتوزيعها.

10- دراسة ووصف الاعمال والانشطة لكافة مراحل المشروع.

11- بيان بكافة المخاطر المتوقعة لكل نشاط وعمل تقييم شامل لهذه المخاطرRisk Assessment .

12- تحديد الإشتراطات الوقائية للسلامة والبيئة لكل نشاط للتحكم فى المخاطر وعلاجها مثل :
أعمال الحفر- السقالات- أعمال اللحام والقطع- مخاطر الكهرباء- خلاطات الخرسانة- الورش الميكانيكية- الاوناش بأنواعها- المخازن بأنواعها – فرز المخلفات وطرق التخلص منها أو إعادة تدويرها Recycling .

13- منع الحريق والوقاية منه بالتخلص من مسبباته مثل :
منع التدخين- استخدام مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال للعناصر والمنشآت التى تخدم المشروع- النظافة الوقائية-مطابقة التوصيلات الكهربائية للاصول والقواعد الفنية

14- وسائل مكافحة الحريق : أجهزة الاطفاء- شبكة مياه اطفاء الحريق بكافة مكوناتها- تشكيل طاقم عالى التدريب للتعامل مع الحرائق

15- تجهيز مهمات ووسائل الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين بالمشروع حسب طبيعة كل نشاط.

16- الاسعافات الاولية والعناية الطبية :
العيادة- احتياجات الاسعافات الاولية- سيارة الاسعاف- الطبيب والممرضون- التحكم فى المخاطر الصحية فى بيئة العمل وعدم تجاوزها الحدود المسموح بها- الفحص الطبى الدورى وبالاخص العمال المعرضين للامراض المهنية- الاشتراطات الصحية فى أماكن تناول الطعام- الشهادات الصحية للعاملين فى إعداد الاطعمة

17- مياه الشرب .

18- دورات المياه والمباول حسب عدد العمال ونظافتها .

19- نظام الصرف الصحى .

20- اللافتات والملصقات الخاصة بالتوعية بالسلامة والبيئة Safety Posters .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 فبراير 2010)

مشروع خطة جيد
يمكن الاعتماد عليه لبناء خطة موسعة
مشكور


----------



## سامى76 (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته
أود أن استفسر عن الاجراءت الواجب إتباعها في حاله وجود كوابل كهربائيه غير معلومه الخرائط وأيضا طريقه التعامل مع الصرف الصحي
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير
السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته


----------



## FOX 555 (16 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس بحراني (17 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## م\مؤمن علي (20 يونيو 2010)

والله ربنا يباركلك علي المعلومات الجميله اللى بتديهالنا جزاك الله عنا الف مليون خير


----------



## elgammal plaza (27 يونيو 2010)

:1::75::75:افادكم الله وجعلكم خير سند وعائن لنا


----------



## elgammal plaza (27 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام علي محمد بن عبد الله علي اشرف الصلاة والتسليم ثم اما بعد 

اخواني وزملائي المسئولون عن السلامة والصحة المهنية في كل مكان وخاصة المشاركين في المنتدي 

اود ان اطرح عليكم فكرة هامة جدا وهي الاتي 
نود ان نقوم بعمل نقابة خاصة لممارسي السلامة والصحة المهنية وتكون تابعة للنقابة العامة في مصر 
هذا اقتراح بسيط واريد الرد والاهتمام :31::31::31:


----------



## جمال العتيق (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*اهمية السلامة المهنية*

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## VIPM2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ابوهشيمه الزاوي (7 مايو 2015)

زادكم الله علما ونورا وبصيرة لما تقدموه في هذه المجالات العديدة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسانتكم ان شاء الله تعالي


----------



## ابوهشيمه الزاوي (7 مايو 2015)

انضم لصوت الزميل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

